# new BN Pleco



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

In light of a current miracle that happened in my 75g tank i'm considering breeding BN pleco's. I woke up one day looked in the tank and rubbed my eyes and discovered a small 3/4" BN Pleco. I was like WTF. I have a female Albino Pleco and a much older Male BN Pleco. I used to have two males one died about 2 months ago. Super cool i though. Looking to see if there's more but i think only one must have survived. In light of some research i'm opting to leave him in the tank but concerned my older more aggressive Clown Loaches may eat him.

Anyway if your still reading i'm considering moving the parents to a 20g long tank to breed. Is this a bad idea, should i just leave them in the 75? Just excited as i have a spare 20g long and tons of extra HOB filters and other gear. I used to have 7 tanks but as it was too much to manag ei downsized to 3, i have 1 saltwater and 2 freshwater now. Any advice on how to encourage them to breed more other than big water changes?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok with plecos, the dads takes care of the eggs and fry until they are ready to leave his protection. Neither will eat the fry. If he is 3/4 inch then he is probably about 3 to 4 months old.

I breed mine in 20 longs. Keep it simple, lots of caves and put the male and female in there.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yep Susan is pleco queen lol. They are paternal fishes. Congrats on the baby! Hope your successful in your spawning endeavor with them.


----------

